# Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)



## Nippi (25. Februar 2008)

Habe für nächste Woche mit einer Gruppe von fünf Mann
drei Tagesfahrten mit der Möwe von Sassnitz aus auf
Dorsch geplant. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Boot und kann
etwas darüber berichten?
Hoffe es gibt noch keinen Threat zu diesem Thema, habe
jedenfalls keinen gefunden.


----------



## Dorschprinz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

@Nippi: Ja ,das kann ich.Da waren wir auch schon zwei Mal mit.SEHR kleiner Kutter,falls einer von euch nicht seefest ist und ihr das vorher wisst,erst mal ab zur Apotheke! 
Hab noch nie so viele #t gesehen wie auf der Möwe...|supergri
Das Personal ist super nett,vor allen Dingen der Fritz,das ist der Helfer vom Käpt´n .
Sie geben sich sehr viel Mühe.Wir haben bei beiden Fahrten nur sehr mäßig gefangen,das sag ich jetzt mal ganz ehrlich,will Dich aber nicht entmutigen |kopfkrat
Kajüte haben die nicht,essen Suppe am Mittag ist bei stärkerem Wind auf dem offenen Deck schon was für Akrobaten....
Falls Du Fragen hast,musst stellen,mir fällt jetzt so erst mal nix mehr ein.


----------



## Nippi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

@Dorschprinz:
Danke dir erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. 
Wenn du erst zweimal draußen warst mit der Möwe lass ich mich mal noch nicht entmutigen, ist ja bekanntlich nicht jeder Tag Fangtag... #c
Haben die überhaupt keinen Aufenthaltsraum oder irgendwas wo man sich reinsetzen kann?
Zu welcher Jahreszeit warst du auf der Möwe und
wie lange wird i.d.R. gefahren bis zum ersten Stop?
Fahren nur 1 - 2 mal im Jahr für 3 Tage zum Pilken zwecks 700 km Anreise...


----------



## powercat (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

der kutter ist wirklich klein und nen unterschlupf gibt es wirklich nicht!der fritz hat ne kleine kammer in der er seine getränke (falls er genug eingekauft hat!) aufbewahrt. da gibt´s nur einen kleinen tisch für ihn! solltest ihn vor abfahrt fragen, wie viele getränke er eingekauft hat! bei der letzten ausfahrt hatte er für 12personen gerade mal nen halben kasten flens und ca.8 flaschen wasser....gegen 10 uhr gab`s nichts mehr!kannst aber deine eigenen getränke mitbringen...ich war im sommer mal 2 tage mit der möwe draußen. hat soweit echt spass gemacht. ne halbe stunde fahrt bis zum ersten stop, die kreidefelsen in sichtweite und dorsche satt.der fritz versorgte die fische (schlug ab und nahm aus), da es nach unserem einlaufen direkt mit den anderen touries wieder zur touristenrundfahrt zu den kreidefelsen ging und er so für direkte sauberkeit sorgte!bin mal auf das ergebnis zu dieser jahreszeit gespannt....im sommer gab`s dorsch satt!!


----------



## Dorschprinz (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Powercat hat schon das Wichtigste gesagt.Kajüte is also nich.Morgens gleich nach Abfahrt musst runter in diese kleine Kammer zum Zahlen,ganz kranke Leute dürfen da auch mal liegen,wenns nun gar nicht mehr anders geht. 
Wir waren einmal im September draußen und einmal im April.Is ja nicht so,dass wir Schneider waren,wir hatten schon gefangen.Wie viele weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr,werden schon so 5-6 pro Mann etwa gewesen sein. 
Waren aber keine herausragenden Fahrten,aber eine Garantie kriegst nirgendwo.
Die fahren bis zum ersten Stopp nicht lange,so maximal eine Stunde,meistens in Sichtweite der Kredefelsen.Jetzt im Frühjahr könnte da tatsächlich schon was gehen,wegen der Heringsschwärme,die der Dorsch unter Land jagt.
Der Kutter ist also eigentlich schon eher einer,den man empfehlen kann.
Der Käpt´n und Fritz verstehen ihr Handwerk schon.


----------



## Hackersepp (3. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Mal so , mal so!

Anders lässt sich's nicht umschreiben. An manchen Tagen wurde gut gefangen, an anderen kam nicht mal ein Fisch an Bord.

Ich teste seitdem einige Kutter in Sassnitz, und muss sagen, dass die Möwe gut mithalten kann#6.

Wenn ihr nen guten Tag erwischt, wird sich das auch auf das Fangresultat auswirken. 

Petri Heil !


----------



## Nippi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

So, danke euch erstmal für die Antworten! :m 
Haben die drei Ausfahrten mit der Möwe (3.3. - 5.3.)
jetzt hinter uns. Das Boot ist zwar wirklich nicht mehr
dass neueste, aber der Erfolg zählt.
Kann nur sagen dass wir fünf alle zufrieden sind.
Haben die drei Tage meistens in Sichtweite der Kreidefelsen
gefischt und im Schnitt so um die zehn Dorsche pro Tag und
Angler rausgeholt. Die Größen waren zwar nicht berauschend aber OK (40 - 60 cm). Wurde eben nicht auf Laichdorsch geangelt.
Wasserdichte Klamotten waren unentbehrlich da die See
immer in Bewegung war und eben keine Kajüte vorhanden ist. Besonders gestern Vormittag wars 
echt übel (geschätzte 7) :v.
Die sind am Dienstag trotzdem mit uns rausgefahren obwohl wir nur fünf Leute waren, da wir eine weite Anreise hatten und auch die drei Tage gebucht hatten. Die Besatzung ist auch in Ordnung - alles nette Leute, was ja nicht auf jedem Kutter selbstverständlich ist. Der Kapitän ist auch immer bemüht den Fisch zu finden. 
Hätten um ein Haar auf der Triton gebucht und ich bin heilfroh dass wir das seingelassen haben (siehe anderer threat).
Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass mich die Möwe früher oder später mal wieder sieht...


----------



## powercat (7. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

das war ja ganz in ordnung. danke für die info!wie sah es denn mit getränken aus.....hatte fritz getränke eingekauft, und/oder hattet ihr selber mit


----------



## Nippi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Also an den ersten beiden Tagen war nicht der Fritz da sondern ein anderer, Ewald heißt der glaub ich. Da war immer genug Bier da. 
Mittwoch war dann Fritz da, aber zwecks dem Wetter hatte eh keiner großen Durst... :v


----------



## oli (8. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Hallo,
ich war letztes Jahr Anfang Mai 3 mal mit ihr zum Fischen.
Nur klasse!
Wir waren fünf Angler und jeder hat jeden Tag seine Kiste voll gehabt.
Wir waren aber auch draußen bevor die Saison der Berufsfischer gestartet hat.
Wegen uns wurde bei der Heimfahrt extra langsam gefahren damit wir mit dem Filetieren fertig wurden. ;-)
An dem Wochenende hatte wir das Glück irgendwie gepachtet 

Kann die Möwe nur empfehlen, schöner kleiner Kutter und ein super Team an Board.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## zxmonaco (8. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Kann mir jemand noch einen Kutter ab sassnitz empfehlen will nur einen Tag rausfahren?


----------



## warenandi (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

So, krame jetzt mal den Trööt wieder nach oben...
Gibt es denn wieder hier ein paar die von der Möwe berichten können?
Mein Vater und ich haben für Anfang November gebucht. Soll ja nicht schlecht sein die Jahreszeit für Dorsch...
LG


----------



## Brassmann (11. August 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Moin moin,

wir waren am 04.08.2014 mit der MS Möwe unterwegs. Los ging es Morgens um 06:30 vom Hafen in Sassnitz aus. 30 Minuten dauerte die erste Reise, bis wir an unserem ersten Platz angekommen waren.

Das Wetter spielte uns erst nicht wirklich in die Karten, hellte zum Vormittag dann aber auf. Fisch war da - nicht die größten aber dafür viele. Jeder an Board hat gefangen.

Lecker Erbsen zum Mittag und weiter ging es, immer an den Kreidefelsen vorbei.

Ca. 15 Uhr machten wir dann Schluß. Mit vollen Kisten.

Das war die erste Tour für uns. Einig das es nicht das letzte mal war....nächsten Monat gehts wohl wieder los


----------



## warenandi (12. August 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Dickes Petri euch.
Ja, für mich gehts erst wieder im November los...
Lasst noch ein paar Dorsch drin.... :q


----------



## warenandi (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Moin...
Gestern war es nun endlich soweit.
6:15Uhr ging es los und wir mussten erstmal 2 Stunden fahren bis wir die erste Stelle erreicht haben.
Das Wetter....|uhoh:
Wellen über Wellen. Teilweise hat man gedacht das der Kutter gleich auf die Seite kippt. Das Wasser ist schon über die Reling gekommen, so weit waren wir schon auf der Seite.
Das hat das Angeln nicht grade einfacher gemacht. Man brauchte eigentlich mindestens 3 Hände. 2 zum Angeln und eine zum festhalten...:q
Das Ende vom Lied waren 20 Dorsche für meinen Vater und 20 für mich. Alle anderen auch so in dem Schnitt.
Es waren nicht die größten, aber okay...


----------



## Markus_NRW (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

Nabend !
Kann jemand hier was zu den aktuellen Touren berichten ?!! Makrelenergebnisse ?!?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Doc Dietmar (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

makrelen aus sasnitz #c#c


----------



## Doc Dietmar (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter MS Möwe (Sassnitz)*

makrelen aus sassnitz #c#c


----------

